# Someone missing a snake on the Goldy?



## RoryBreaker (Mar 23, 2020)

https://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2020...-burmese-python-caught-on-gold-coast/12081952


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Mar 24, 2020)

It probably ate it's keeper.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Mar 24, 2020)

Beautiful snake. Shame it might get put it down.


----------

